# Any advice for fixing a leaking exo terra?



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone I hope you're all well. 

My exo terra has sprung a leak over the last week or so! 

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to fix it without having to take everything out of it as it's planted and has inhabitants! 

Thanks.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Geheugen van Nederland - Background - Holland-Mania


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, you will have to strip it and start again. You can't get to the bottom glass or the joints from outside because of the plastic base. You only have one choice, good luck.


----------

